# TN bei dunklen Bildern besser als IPS?



## Wiedehopf95 (15. September 2017)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei meinem retournierten IPS-Monitor folgendes Problem gegenüber meinem alten (mies kalibriertem) TN-Panel erlebt:

Bei Bildern wurden dunkle Flächen strukturlos schwarz dargestellt,  obwohl bei meinem TN noch dunkelgraue Strukturen (z.B. Felsen) zu  erkennen waren.

Ich habe jetzt kein Bild gemacht, aber in folgender Rezension ist ein  Bilder (IPS neben TN) und man erkennt das Problem. Auf dem TN erkennt  man vorne die Felsen der Küstenregion und der IPS ist einfach  strukturlos schwarz.

(link zum Bild)
https://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-r...=cm_cr_getr_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00WUACE4S
*
FRAGE:*
Lässt sich sowas durch Kalibrierung lösen oder sind IPS allgemein bei dunklem Szenen ungeeignet schlecht?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2017)

Also, da musst du mit den Einstellungen mal experimentieren. IPS kann idR da, wo es richtig schwarz sein SOLL, das Schwarz besser darstellen als TN - natürlich gibt es aber auch schlechte IPS-Panels und sehr gute TN-Panels, aber grundsätzlich ist es mit der IPS-Technik "einfacher" zu verwirklichen. Wenn du da jetzt nur Schwarz erkennst, dann ist vlt. bei Kontrast und Helligkeit etwas falsch eingestellt. Es darf aber nicht sein, dass ein zB dunkles Grau so dunkel ist, dass es nicht mehr von danebenliegendem Schwarz zu unterscheiden ist.


----------



## Wiedehopf95 (15. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da musst du mit den Einstellungen mal experimentieren. IPS kann idR da, wo es richtig schwarz sein SOLL, das Schwarz besser darstellen als TN - natürlich gibt es aber auch schlechte IPS-Panels und sehr gute TN-Panels, aber grundsätzlich ist es mit der IPS-Technik "einfacher" zu verwirklichen. Wenn du da jetzt nur Schwarz erkennst, dann ist vlt. bei Kontrast und Helligkeit etwas falsch eingestellt. Es darf aber nicht sein, dass ein zB dunkles Grau so dunkel ist, dass es nicht mehr von danebenliegendem Schwarz zu unterscheiden ist.



Genau so war es aber. (trotz umstellung auf volles RGB.) Am Kontrast/Gamma im Monitormenü hat auch nichts gebracht. Allerdings war es auch einer der günstigsten 27" FHD IPS. Ich habe mir jetzt einen besseren gegönnt und hoffe, dass er nicht nur teurer, sondern auch wirklich besser ist. Kommt am Sonntag an  Werde dann berichten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2017)

Wiedehopf95 schrieb:


> Genau so war es aber. (trotz umstellung auf volles RGB.) Am Kontrast/Gamma im Monitormenü hat auch nichts gebracht. Allerdings war es auch einer der günstigsten 27" FHD IPS. Ich habe mir jetzt einen besseren gegönnt und hoffe, dass er nicht nur teurer, sondern auch wirklich besser ist. Kommt am Sonntag an  Werde dann berichten.


 
ok, dann berichte mal. Denn an sich darf das natürlich nicht sein. Was ggf. möglich ist: vlt ist die Beleuchtung des Modelles zu schwach, und wenn es dann im Zimmer auch noch rel. hell ist, kommt das dunkle Grau usw. nicht mehr durch.


----------

